# Weekly Injection



## keith2904 (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello,

I have been diagnosed Type 2 for 15 years. All my meds now cause very bad sotmach problems. Diabetic Nurse want me to start on weekly injections but the possible side effects look horrendous. Is there anyone on the weekly injections who can comment please. Keith


----------



## Ljc (Oct 4, 2019)

Sorry to hear you have had lots of unpleasant side effect with your tablets.
I can’t help as I’ve not tried non insulin injections .
I just wanted to say that if Insulin is mentioned to you whether or not in a positive manner then please don’t be scared of it .
I’ve been on Insulin for a few years now and have improved so much.


----------



## keith2904 (Oct 4, 2019)

Ljc said:


> Sorry to hear you have had lots of unpleasant side effect with your tablets.
> I can’t help as I’ve not tried non insulin injections .
> I just wanted to say that if Insulin is mentioned to you whether or not in a positive manner then please don’t be scared of it .
> I’ve been on Insulin for a few years now and have improved so much.


Thanks,

I'm not afraid of insulin. Just I have heard it puts on a lot of weight and I have worked hard to get my weight off.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 4, 2019)

keith2904 said:


> Just I have heard it puts on a lot of weight and I have worked hard to get my weight off.


Insulin itself does not cause weight gain and as long as you are eating a healthy balanced diet and exercising regularly it shouldn't pile on any pounds


----------



## Ljc (Oct 4, 2019)

keith2904 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I'm not afraid of insulin. Just I have heard it puts on a lot of weight and I have worked hard to get my weight off.


I’ve not found that to be the case. Imo it depends on how much and what you eat , I do watch the carbs as too many of them and I will put on weight.


----------



## keith2904 (Oct 4, 2019)

Ljc said:


> I’ve not found that to be the case. Imo it depends on how much and what you eat , I do watch the carbs as too many of them and I will put on weight.


Thanks. That's reassuring. I have worked hard to get my weight right down so I didn't want to risk putting it back on.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 4, 2019)

Insulin definitely doesn't cause weight gain - that story has been going round for ages and it's completely untrue, don't worry (I've been on it for 9 years and I weigh 7 stone 12, I have to eat quite a lot to stop myself going underweight!).  The thing which causes weight gain is if you're put on fixed doses of insulin which are more than you need, and then you "eat up to the insulin" - it's the over-eating which causes the weight gain, not the insulin itself.  Most insulin-users now are not put on fixed doses of insulin (that's a really old-fashioned method of treating diabetes), they're put on multiple daily injections (MDI) which is much more flexible - you can inject exactly what you need for what you want to eat, and if you want to miss a meal you can miss an injection.


----------



## keith2904 (Oct 5, 2019)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Insulin definitely doesn't cause weight gain - that story has been going round for ages and it's completely untrue, don't worry (I've been on it for 9 years and I weigh 7 stone 12, I have to eat quite a lot to stop myself going underweight!).  The thing which causes weight gain is if you're put on fixed doses of insulin which are more than you need, and then you "eat up to the insulin" - it's the over-eating which causes the weight gain, not the insulin itself.  Most insulin-users now are not put on fixed doses of insulin (that's a really old-fashioned method of treating diabetes), they're put on multiple daily injections (MDI) which is much more flexible - you can inject exactly what you need for what you want to eat, and if you want to miss a meal you can miss an injection.


Hi, This is really helpful. It's being not in control that worried me.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 5, 2019)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> that story has been going round for ages and it's completely untrue, don't worry (I've been on it for 9 years and I weigh 7 stone 12, I have to eat quite a lot to stop myself going underweight!)



I've been on insulin for nearly 40 years, and I'm heavier than I was then, but then I was 15. My guess is that people with diabetes are a bit less likely to gain weight accidentally, since we're constantly aware of what we're eating. (And we know we'll be weighed accurately at least once a year.)


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 5, 2019)

Well, I'm heavier than I was when I was diagnosed too, but I was underweight then!   Most of the time since my BMI has been around 19.5-20.5 - currently it's just under 19.5 and I'd like to put a bit more weight back on, but I don't seem to be able to.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Oct 5, 2019)

As a Type 2, if you are put on insulin, you are more likely than T1s to be put on a mixed insulin rather than MDI (also known as basal/bolus system). If this is what happens, try to persuade them to make it MDI, it is more injections in a day but much more flexible, and the chance of gaining weight on MDI is much less.
I gained weight on Novomix, but once switched to MDI found it relatively easy to lose weight.


----------



## keith2904 (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot for the info. I am very keen to retain as much flexibility and control as possible so I will talk to them about that.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 5, 2019)

I agree with @silentsquirrel re the mixed insulin. It’s a combination of a long and a shorter acting insulin, which means you have to eat to the insulin where with two separate insulin’s you don’t .

If you drive, the DVLA has certain rules when on insulin and about your driving licence too. I don’t drive so hopefully others here will explain what  happens.


----------



## keith2904 (Oct 8, 2019)

Diabetic Nurse says she wants  to prescribe Ozempic weekly injections. Does anyone have an opinion on this treatment?


----------



## Ljc (Oct 8, 2019)

Others here may know it as semaglutide
This is the patient info leaflet .

https://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/files/pil.9750.pdf?view=pil


----------



## Billy Bob (Oct 8, 2019)

I've been on Ozempic for 3 months now 1 injection per week the first month was a little rough with nausea and played havoc with my toilet body clock but I'm happy to say that things have settled down now and along with a  low carb diet I'm happy and doing ok


----------



## keith2904 (Oct 9, 2019)

Billy Bob said:


> I've been on Ozempic for 3 months now 1 injection per week the first month was a little rough with nausea and played havoc with my toilet body clock but I'm happy to say that things have settled down now and along with a  low carb diet I'm happy and doing ok


Thank you Bob. .Yes I am a bit worried about the side effects. I had a similar experience with tablets of late. Are you able to say what your HBA1C was when you were first prescribed Ozempic?  No worries if you don't want to say.  K


----------



## Billy Bob (Oct 9, 2019)

I was I think round about 99 and on my last checkup was 48 . But I also changed my diet quite drastically


----------



## keith2904 (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks for that. I have now refined my diet. My hba1c was 90 last time which is why the nurse wanted me to try the Ozempic. I want to see what it is in three months and then have a think about either Ozempic or Insulin if I need to.


----------



## Billy Bob (Oct 9, 2019)

I chose the Ozempic purely as I am a hgv driver and need to stay away from insulin as it would cause my lively hood to suffer


----------



## keith2904 (Oct 10, 2019)

Billy Bob said:


> I chose the Ozempic purely as I am a hgv driver and need to stay away from insulin as it would cause my lively hood to suffer


Thanks. That is a big worry with insulin. I do a lot of driving and the DVLA requirements are a concern. Very best wishes.


----------

